# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Stirling Model P20 Bullpup conversion

## Tbirdsteve

This is my Stirling Model P20 conversion, using one of the many Steyr BB guns available on TradeMe.  I paid $19 for this broken one, then gutted it using my Dremel knock-off.




It doesn't need too much modifying to make it fit.



This one uses the Stirling's slip on silencer and a bipod foregrip, which replace the fake ones from the BB gun.



A couple of hours work with the dremel for both halves of the clam-shell.  If I do any more I will be much quicker now I've worked out where everything fits.





This is a piece of stainless steel from an ATM cash canister guide rail to keep the trigger linkages straight.



The trigger linkages are two welding rods attached from the BB trigger (a spring goes behind it) to the Stirling trigger.



It's not the most practical piece of kit but I reckon it looks a bit cooler than the original.  I may possibly modify the BB mag so the Stirling one fits inside it but then I would have to register it as an E-cat weapon.



This measures 31 inches with the silencer, 30.5 inches without.


Steve

----------


## Gerbs

ATM cash cannister rail? As long as it isn't ANZ  :Wink: 

Thats awesome, I've been reading about guys doing that overseas, and its on my rainy day project list  :Grin: 
Keep the thread updated if you make some more changes

----------


## gimp

No linkage to the charging handle?

----------


## Tbirdsteve

No, it was a quick and dirty build just to see how it would work.  It still charges ok but would be easier with an extension.  It may also require some steel around the ejector port - at present it's just ABS plastic but fortunately it is in an area where it's already nicely shaped.  I'll see how it holds up after a few hundred rounds.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

Back when I was wage-donkeying for Trustbank/Westpac they got rid of all the old aluminium locking cash canisters and replaced them with smaller plastic ones when we changed to plastic notes.  I scored a bunch of them, knowing that a green bank would want to see them recycled into weapons.

----------


## AzumitH

That's cool as fuck, and I want one.  Unfortunately it's already E-Cat, as the Steyr grip is considered free standing.  Look closely at the GC A-Cat Steyrsm they have another piece in behind the handle.

----------


## res

> That's cool as fuck, and I want one.  Unfortunately it's already E-Cat, as the Steyr grip is considered free standing.  Look closely at the GC A-Cat Steyrsm they have another piece in behind the handle.


Debatable, I have had two different answers two this from two AOs in the last month.

----------


## Dynastar27

thats awesome as

----------


## gimp

> That's cool as fuck, and I want one.  Unfortunately it's already E-Cat, as the Steyr grip is considered free standing.  Look closely at the GC A-Cat Steyrsm they have another piece in behind the handle.


not by the letter of the regulations

----------


## Tbirdsteve

I'm hoping that it's not considered "free standing" - if it didn't have the front piece on the non-free-standing grip then it would be too flimsy.  Maybe I will register it as E-cat anyway so I can add the BB mag into the design for a better overall look - more like a proper Steyr.  

I do think it's important to challenge as many regs as possible, especially if they are being interpreted unfairly.  As it is you've got to wonder how long before the media start their next anti-gun beat-up now that they appear to have won their crusade against legal highs.  Maybe they will pick on home-brewers, home-mechanics or home builders next though.

----------


## Beavis

I've been thinking of doing this with an FN SCAR or something. A P90 or FS2000 build would be A cat, as long as you kept it over 762mm

----------


## Gerbs

> I've been thinking of doing this with an FN SCAR or something. A P90 or FS2000 build would be A cat, as long as you kept it over 762mm



The P90 is what I was going to base my build on. Unfortunately there seem to be no Airsoft versions in the country.
There is an off-the-shelf kit for the 10/22 from High Tower Armory, but its still a 10/22 inside  :Wink:

----------


## AzumitH

I agree with being prepared to fight the good fight and all that, but you better be really prepared. 




> Is designed to be gripped by the whole or most of the trigger hand of a person firing the firearm; and
> Is *(if any trigger guard is disregarded)* structurally connected to the firearm at only one point; and
> When deployed, protrudes from the firearm in a direction that is closer to being perpendicular to the barrel than to being parallel to it;


I recall an image being posted on this forum even which singled out the AUG as being considered to have a free standing grip.  I think the general police opinion is that the bit in front of the grip is a trigger guard only and doesn't count as two points of contact.  My mate dropped an SKK into a bullpup stock with a grip identical to the AUG, and he has been informed that it is an E-Cat configuration.

Obviously its another case of "depends who you ask", but I would not sit back and relax with something in an AUG stock that wasn't on E, unless it was bolt action  :Have A Nice Day: 

But I don't mean to shit in your cereal OP, I would love to do something similar with mine.  What brand airsoft gun was it?  Might keep an eye open.

----------


## res

The police seem to have it on for bullpup a full stop. 

I can see why the AUG is debatable but I also have a 10/22 in a redjacket stock that is clearly attached at the back of the grip as well as having a clearly defined trigger guard. Had one AO tell me that because it's a bullpup it was E cat. It's not and even J Green agrees. Still waiting on his reply  about the AUG

----------


## Tbirdsteve

But I don't mean to shit in your cereal OP, I would love to do something similar with mine.  What brand airsoft gun was it?  Might keep an eye open.[/QUOTE]

TradeMe seller Waynelee has been selling this model and various others for over six months now.  Here is one of his other listings on $1 reserve:

*FULL SIZE M8 STEYR ASSAULT RIFLE - REPLICA $1 RES | Trade Me

I got about half a dozen of them to play around with, including MP5s.  I've also got a pile of various model .22 semi-autos for fiddling with too.

----------


## Nick-D

Clever bugger. Those look rad. How does the trigger function with all the extra linkages?

----------


## big_foot

Sorry a bit off topic but just had a look at those bb guns on TM and a lot of them are full auto, I thought that was illegal even though its only BB? Im quite possibly wrong :We All Gonna Die:

----------


## Gerbs

> Sorry a bit off topic but just had a look at those bb guns on TM and a lot of them are full auto, I thought that was illegal even though its only BB? Im quite possibly wrong


They used to be, but the recent amendment made them legit

----------


## big_foot

> They used to be, but the recent amendment made them legit



Sweeeeeeeeeeeet :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Tbirdsteve

The trigger works with only one linkage but I've put two in for balance and to make sure.  It's made from 3.2mm arc welding rods bent to shape as I didn't have any #8 fencing wire handy.  The original plan was to use hacksaw blades but the welding rods worked out better.

----------


## peril 787b

If only he had an mg42...

----------


## Nibblet

https://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.h...&f=11&t=383460

few more ideas.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

Disassembled it after a friendly word from the Police - who would have thought that they browse these forums too?

Steve

----------


## BRADS

> Disassembled it after a friendly word from the Police - who would have thought that they browse these forums too?
> 
> Steve


Some threads here lately would of had them very interested :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## carlhurley

what was their problem with it

----------


## res

> what was their problem with it


+1 

 Very interested as to why?

----------


## Toby

Don't those count as a free standing pistol grip?

----------


## res

There are a cat .223 augs in NZ        
with that style of stock

----------


## AzumitH

We went over this on the previous page.

223 Steyr Aug Black E-Cat

223 Steyr AUG Z/USR Semi Auto *A-Cat*

Can you spot the difference?  The Police sure can  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

That grip is e, it needs that other ugly bit on the back to make it a?

----------


## Tbirdsteve

I applied to register it as E-cat. They obviously Googled some details and came across this thread and pictures. One of the e-mails from the Police had some of these pictures attached. They have said that it would first require an Engineering report as to safety, and that could only be obtained if it was E-cat registered.  Basically it needed to be destroyed as I couldn't keep it in a completeable state either. As I import lots of stuff I figured I would rather stay in their good books and I need lots of permits issued for more important things.

Steve

----------


## Nibblet

At least they take their job seriously, seems like they were reasonable about it?

Shame on the idea killer side though.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

It gives me more time to concentrate on my SKS Gattling gun.

----------


## res

> We went over this on the previous page.
> 
> 223 Steyr Aug Black E-Cat
> 
> 223 Steyr AUG Z/USR Semi Auto *A-Cat*
> 
> Can you spot the difference?  The Police sure can



I can see the deference between those pictures, I'm not sure what it has to do with anything as plenty of a cat augs got sold before they started with the cheeper to import augz. 

In my veiw it's police trying to make up there own interpreting of the law again. And they just seem to hate bullpups. 

Fully understand why the op decided a toy .22 was not worth getting on the bad side of his AO over tho

----------


## gimp

> I applied to register it as E-cat. They obviously Googled some details and came across this thread and pictures. One of the e-mails from the Police had some of these pictures attached. They have said that it would first require an Engineering report as to safety, and that could only be obtained if it was E-cat registered.  Basically it needed to be destroyed as I couldn't keep it in a completeable state either. As I import lots of stuff I figured I would rather stay in their good books and I need lots of permits issued for more important things.
> 
> Steve


fuckin lol

where's the legislative requirement for an "engineering report" to put a different stock on a barrelled action?? what a crock

illegal MSSA maybe but that's shite

----------


## vinz

nice idea you have ,love the sterling i present you mine

----------

